# Net Send on Windows 7



## Twinbird24

Hey, I have Windows 7 Home Premium and I've noticed that the net send command doesn't work. Is there some another way to send messages or a third-party software I can download that will let me send messages to other computers without the receiving computer having to download any additional software or updates. Thanks!


----------



## tremmor

netsend is one i always missed. ya might want to try something like remote with windows or realvnc. there are others. its remote software. loved netsend at work. they did not have a clue. i was playin only though.


----------



## whs

C:\Windows\system32>net send /?
The syntax of this command is:

NET
    [ ACCOUNTS | COMPUTER | CONFIG | CONTINUE | FILE | GROUP | HELP |
      HELPMSG | LOCALGROUP | PAUSE | SESSION | SHARE | START |
      STATISTICS | STOP | TIME | USE | USER | VIEW ]


----------



## Twinbird24

Thanks for the replies. I don't need remote access of another computer (which is what realVNC does?). I was just wondering is there is something similar to net send that I can use.


----------



## codeman0013

netsend was disabled in vista and there are no plans to bring it back from what microsoft said..


----------



## tremmor

im curious as to why. it could be useful. i checked around at many sites and not getting much information. Really i think Tlarkin needs to reply. he may have a different answer or work around. we will see.
now i want to know........


----------



## codeman0013

It was a choice of m$ if you see the following link you will see its replacement.. msg.exe  http://www.petri.co.il/msg-exe-net-send-vista.htm


----------



## tremmor

think ya might have something there. will check it out.  
I know i always had to have the messenger service running before to use net send. will check it out shortly. thanks


----------



## Twinbird24

I've visited that link with the MSG.exe before, it's not installed on my Windows 7 and I'm not sure if there's a place I can download it for Windows 7 64x. Right now I'm looking at http://www.cezeo.com/products/netsend/, maybe it will help.
[edit] nvm, you need to have software installed on the receiving computer to receive the message, and I don't think it will work for windows 7 64x.


----------

